# Heavy Cream Substitute



## Able Hands

Is there anything I can substitute for heavy cream in a cheesecake?

I am using Lindy's Cheesecake recipe that I have seen here and other places, but forgot I don't have any cream.  I have:

Whole Milk
Evaporated milk
sour cream

Little help?


----------



## Andy M.

Definitely sour cream.  I don't put cream in cheesecake.


----------



## ChefJune

My mom was a superlative baker, and she NEVER used cream in anything. She mostly used skim milk... even in quiche!  and it had a great creamy mouthfeel.

I don't see why you couldn't sub whole milk.


----------



## Able Hands

Well, I ran back out and picked up the cream, but as MY luck would have it, I hosed the "crust", rolling it too thick!


----------



## garlicjosh

i've used everything from thickened up rice milk/soy milk with starch to Coconut milk (the stuff in the can from the Tai something or other brand)


----------



## joesfolk

I have used flavored coffee creamer ( usually the hazelnut flavor) to make cheesecake.  Truly yummy.  You can pretty much use anything that is in the milk family.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

joesfolk said:


> I have used flavored coffee creamer ( usually the hazelnut flavor) to make cheesecake. Truly yummy. You can pretty much use anything that is in the milk family.


JF this is new to me, would you be so kind as to post your recipe so I can call it my own invention in the UK


----------



## garlicjosh

joesfolk said:


> I have used flavored coffee creamer ( usually the hazelnut flavor) to make cheesecake.  Truly yummy.  You can pretty much use anything that is in the milk family.




yep, done that in a super pinch too and didnt notice anything odd about it.
it is true that you can really grab any sort of dairy you just might want something a little thick to keep the body of the dish in check


----------



## joesfolk

I don't really have a recipe I just use whatever is handy in whatever recipe  I happen to be putting together at the time.  I think the last time I used flavored coffee creamer in a cheesecake it was a no-bake mix from the store.


----------



## Claire

I've never made cheesecake, but most of the old recipes I've seen actually call for canned evaporated or condensed milk!


----------



## Zhizara

I love cheesecake, but not enough to make it from scratch just for myself.  The boxed kind is cheap and easy and tastes good enough to satisfy my cravings.  Occasionally (very) I might buy a wedge from the bakery department.


----------



## Claire

I, too, love cheesecake, and wouldn't dream of making it myself.  I mean, why, when there is perfection out there?  I love a local gal's cakes, and I can get them small, but I'll eat them by myself, so don't buy them often.  Maybe for my birthday this year I'll ask her to make one just for me.  Blueberry!


----------



## garlicjosh

Claire said:


> I, too, love cheesecake, and wouldn't dream of making it myself.  I mean, why, when there is perfection out there?  I love a local gal's cakes, and I can get them small, but I'll eat them by myself, so don't buy them often.  Maybe for my birthday this year I'll ask her to make one just for me.  Blueberry!




I don't know, I have had very few cheesecakes that live up to home ones.
then again, I really get into vegan friendly cheese cakes over dairy based ones for some reason..i've had both semi recently, both home made, had a store bought one a while ago and was turned off buy it fully.
Homemade always wins


----------



## CharlieD

Not sure about you recipe, but evaporated milk could definetelly be used as a substitude for heavy cream.


----------



## Claire

Vegan cheesecake?  How is that possible?  No cheese, no cheesecake.  Simple.  Is it soycake?


----------



## CharlieD

BTW, the "cheese cake" made out of Toffuti "cream cheese" is actually very-very good. My wife makes it when we canot have real dairy cheese cake.


----------



## mrs.mom

Able Hands said:


> Is there anything I can substitute for heavy cream in a cheesecake?
> 
> I am using Lindy's Cheesecake recipe that I have seen here and other places, but forgot I don't have any cream. I have:
> 
> Whole Milk
> Evaporated milk
> sour cream
> 
> Little help?


 I once used plain yougurt in cheesecake. It gives a light cheesecake with a sour taste. Ended up very well and everyone liked it.


----------



## garlicjosh

I use tofutti cream cheese.
My cheese cake comes out super smooth and much liter then dairy based ones.
Technically speaking, it's still cheese cake due to being made from cream cheese...I don't believe something has to be made from the cliche item that we think of in order to fall into the category of a dish type


----------

